# Mesh bracelet recommendations



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm currently looking for a mesh bracelet for my diver, I was looking at the strap code ones but they are currently coming in at $77 posted if I don't get stung on import duty so I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for similar quality at a lower price? or if its just worth paying the extra for the strap code one?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

horologicallyChallenged said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently looking for a mesh bracelet for my diver, I was looking at the strap code ones but they are currently coming in at $77 posted if I don't get stung on import duty so I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for similar quality at a lower price? or if its just worth paying the extra for the strap code one?


 Watch Gecko do some decent looking mesh bracelets suitable for a diver's watch, quite expensive though


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello HC.

I've been looking at https://forstnerbands.com/ for a new bracelet for my '71 speedy.

Not sure if your diver is for diving ?

Their website doesn't mention corrosion resistance so you would have to email them.

Some nice NASA related pics.


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

Ti22 said:


> Hello HC.
> 
> I've been looking at https://forstnerbands.com/ for a new bracelet for my '71 speedy.
> 
> ...


 No ill be honest as with most people i doubt my diver will ever even see the sea or a pool.

I love those but im holding off as a speedy is on my bucket list and I'll definitely be getting one of these to go with that.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Never seen those before but they look really good - ventilated for comfort in the hot weather is always a win


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

New Forstner horny bracelet fitted to my '71 Speedy.

I LOVE IT!



Bought from https://www.vintagespeedmaster.com/

Fraction of the price of a vintage bracelet and looks amazing.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Any reason that they are trying to emulate the Fender logo though? The font is uncanny, but the mesh is fantastic!


----------

